# Immigrate to Canada in "skilled worker category"



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi;
I am new to the Canada forum..Have been active on the Australia Forum for quite some time now..

I am interested in applying for Canadian Permanent Residence under the Provincial Nominee Program. Please suggest me if I have any chance for this whatsoever?

I am 29 years old and have completed M.S.(Electrical Engg) from USA.I was on a work permit at as electrical engineer for one year in the USA. 
Which provinces/states are most likely to grant me work permit and what is the prcoessing time?

thanks ...


----------

